# Is it okay to feed mantis unknown fly?



## Shadow Mantis (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi

I recently captured two flies for my L6 S. Lineola. The problem is that I do not know the species. I believe that they are either robber flies or bee killers from the pictures in my book. They both have a proboscis for sucking out the insides of other insects. I was wondering if this would be safe to feed my mantis because of the proboscis and relatively large size.

Thank You


----------



## Joe (Jul 19, 2005)

I feed my mantids unknown flies all the time, they should have the wisdom to know whats dangerous or poisonouse by taste, since i feed my european mantis honey bees and they know how to avoid the sting( i only do this because in the wild they are used to catching bees).

Joe


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

It's fine.


----------



## PseudoDave (Jul 20, 2005)

Go for it mate, i do it all the time, you'll know when you've got something your mantis wont eat just from looking at it really. I doubt many mantids out there stop to look at the species of what they're about to catch and chow down on


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the help! She ate the one I put in her cage.  I still have one more left that I am going to save for later.


----------



## dino (Jul 31, 2005)

I do it all the time.


----------

